# Anyone used a pedal exerciser?



## lypeaches (Jan 26, 2012)

So, I'm thinking of getting one of those small, portable pedal exercisers for use on the days when weather is inclement, or I'm having ankle pain or so.

Has anyone else here used them before? Are they effective at all in terms of getting some aerobic exercise? I don't have the space for a full on recumbent bicycle.

This is one I'm thinking of getting... 

View attachment pedal.jpg


----------



## Fat Brian (Jan 26, 2012)

We have something similar to that, the biggest problem is finding a comfortable chair to use in.


----------



## LinathSuru (Jan 26, 2012)

My boyfriend ran into the same issue, that being comfort. He does say it worked pretty well though for getting some exercise.


----------



## lypeaches (Jan 27, 2012)

Cool, thanks for the input. 

So, was it impossible to get a chair that was comfortable? or just that you had to try different ones... I think I read a review where someone said a kitchen chair worked best....


----------



## Pear320 (Jan 27, 2012)

This looks exactly like the one I have and I'm happy with it because it doesn't "jump" or move round when I'm using it (like I thought it might). For the price its heavy and seems to be made well. As for the type of chair to use, because my legs are short (I'm only 5'2"), I found that a living room occasional chair with arms is best.. for me. When I tried a kitchen chair I felt like I was going to flip off the chair seat.


----------



## Fat Brian (Jan 27, 2012)

lypeaches said:


> Cool, thanks for the input.
> 
> So, was it impossible to get a chair that was comfortable? or just that you had to try different ones... I think I read a review where someone said a kitchen chair worked best....



You just have to find the right chair. It just takes a few tries to find a comfortable position to be in.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jan 27, 2012)

Do you guys feel like the rotation of the pedals is big enough? It just looks really cramped to me, and the ones I've used before made my shins hurt. I think I must have been curling my toes because it just didn't fit me right.

Is it best to sit up, do you think, or can it be used as a recumbent somehow?


----------



## Pear320 (Jan 28, 2012)

Miss Vickie .. I think its an individual thing. Now with the one I have the rotation of the pedals (for me) is big enough but it might be because I'm short. And the living room chair I use DOES make it like a recumbent. I tried several chairs in the house and this chair worked best for me (I'm not squeezing and curling my toes to use it). Like Fat Brian said you have to try several chairs to find a comfortable position. I remember I had to. 

~Jan


----------



## lypeaches (Jan 28, 2012)

Well, I settled on a different one actually, from a place that will accept returns, so I ordered it in to give a try. 

I'll let you know how it goes Vickie!


----------



## Fat Brian (Jan 28, 2012)

Miss Vickie said:


> Do you guys feel like the rotation of the pedals is big enough? It just looks really cramped to me, and the ones I've used before made my shins hurt. I think I must have been curling my toes because it just didn't fit me right.



It was a little odd for me but I'm tall, for 5'2" Crystal the throw of the pedals was fine. Some seem to have longer pedal shafts than others so it might take a few to find one that fits.


----------



## toni (Jan 28, 2012)

I used one at work after I had my second child. It was not comfortable or easy to position myself to use it. My feet always flew off the pedals.


----------



## lypeaches (Feb 10, 2012)

Alright, so I finally go mine...bought it from Wayfair for about $40.

My review. For me, I'm short, 5'3". Thanks to the tips here, I just tried it with my kitchen chair immediately, and that did the trick. 

It is not equivalent to a bike, as there is little to no tension. However, I found that if you add ankle weights, pedal at a decent clip, and possibly pump your arms a little, you can actually work up a pretty good sweat. 

Is it perfect? No. Takes a little fiddling around to get the right position...but it is a non-weight bearing aerobic exercise, and that's hard to find for me, so I'm very happy to now have this option on the days my feet and ankles just aren't up to walking. 

Bonus, I can watch TV while I do it.


----------



## lypeaches (Feb 10, 2012)

Link to the one I bought...

http://www.wayfair.com/Stamina-InStride-Folding-Cycle-15-0125-SSM1083.html


----------

